# Jackie Chan vs Benny "The Jet" Urquidez - Dragons Forever animated GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello:

*bows deeply*

Set 1











5 more GIFs for your enjoyment!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/jackie-chan-vs-benny-jet-dragons.html


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks man, love that film!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 17, 2013)

Dragons Forever GIF Set 2 - Benny vs Jackie

Sorry everyone, i didn't get a chance to post earlier, posted to site at 11am












4 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/jackie-chan-x-benny-jet-dragons-forever.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is the 3rd set of GIFs of Jackie vs Benny the Jet









five more GIFs here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/gif-set-3-jackie-chan-x-jet-from.html

Enjoy!


----------

